
WeWork will no longer serve meat at events or expense meals with it - wjossey
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jul/13/wework-meat-events-expense-ban
======
pcunite
Also here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17526695)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

